# Leather feels nice....



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

You wouldn't wear metal shoes, would you? So why put up with a watch handcuffed to the wrist with steel, when you can have leather.

Which do you prefer and why?

A metal bracelet

Or a Leather strap?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Ostrich is my absolute favourite. Soft, supple, comfortable and uniquely textured.

Alligator would be my second choice with Croc or Lizard joint third.

"Ordinary" leather comes in fourth along with NATO's/ZULU's/Canvas style stuff depending on the type of watch.

I generally hate metal bracelets although mesh ones are sometimes OK so they're my "strap of last resort". Metal bracelets are relatively inflexible, unyielding, uncomfortable, unadjustable and occasionally even painful.

[EDIT]
Oh, I forgot rubber! Horrible stuff. I refuse to even entertain that idea.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Some leather, some metal. Tudor and Steinhart, good bracelets. German and Russian leather, good and long lasting. Rumble rumble.


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Really depends on the watch, honestly. Color, contrast, fitment, be it dress or sport, etc...

I used to demand bracelet only, but I've come to find the value in simple customizations with different straps. Be they leather or canvas or denim, etc, they can completely change the look of an otherwise demure watch.

So I guess I'd have to say that I'm 50/50.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm going to do away with the leather and bracelets and just use duct tape . I hear it gets amazing results in all matters of watch thuggery. :king:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

JayDeep said:


> Really depends on the watch, honestly. Color, contrast, fitment, be it dress or sport, etc...
> 
> I used to demand bracelet only, but I've come to find the value in simple customizations with different straps. Be they leather or canvas or denim, etc, they can completely change the look of an otherwise demure watch.
> 
> So I guess I'd have to say that I'm 50/50.


 fence jay, no wall?

[IMG alt="Image result for fence white house usa" data-ratio="51.52"]https://wtop.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/fence1.png[/IMG]



mcb2007 said:


> I'm going to do away with the leather and bracelets and just use duck tape . I hear it gets amazing results in all matters of watch thuggery. :king:


 elegant thuggary rob cant beat it.

[IMG alt="Image result for elegant thuggary" data-ratio="60.06"]https://i.dailymail.co.uk/1s/2019/04/20/19/12517262-0-image-a-35_1555784219704.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

These are all pretty comfortable, I could post more..


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

That Glycine is gorgeous. What model is it ?

Usually I prefer leather but I've come across various comfortable bracelets such as vintage Seiko bracelets.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

ong said:


> These are all pretty comfortable, I could post more..


 i think that is why we are on the fence as jay quiet rightly sums up



gimli said:


> That Glycine is gorgeous. What model is it ?
> 
> Usually I prefer leather but I've come across various comfortable bracelets such as vintage Seiko bracelets.


 i have one off a t32 that could be used to make a clean cut in circumcised precision.



JayDeep said:


> Really depends on the watch, honestly. Color, contrast, fitment, be it dress or sport, etc...
> 
> I used to demand bracelet only, but I've come to find the value in simple customizations with different straps. Be they leather or canvas or denim, etc, they can completely change the look of an otherwise demure watch.
> 
> So I guess I'd have to say that I'm 50/50.


 sensible.



mcb2007 said:


> I'm going to do away with the leather and bracelets and just use duct tape . I hear it gets amazing results in all matters of watch thuggery. :king:


 im with you rob a new dawn

[IMG alt="Image result for new political party uk split from tory party" data-ratio="56.33"]https://ichef.bbci.co.uk/images/ic/720x405/p071htsc.jpg[/IMG]

are you at home doing the cooking then rob? or playing golf in chino's and polo.

I'd love to be a house husband. Which has nothing to do with hancuffs or leather. Watch bracelets, straps or otherwise.


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

Leather, preferably Italian - I only leave the bracelet on when it is designed in - ie my Gucci, and my Armand Nicolet, my Tag 6000 because the padded straps were crap, and my gold Seiko because I got a cheap OEM GP bracelet from Russia. Here is some Italian leather ...


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

thank you Jet.


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

Nigelp said:


> thank you﻿﻿﻿﻿ ﻿Jet


 Cheers (I'll send your shirt back next week)



rhaythorne said:


> Ostrich is my absolute favourite. Soft, supple, comfortable and uniquely textured.
> 
> Alligator would be my second choice with Croc or Lizard joint third.
> 
> ...


 Oh, I only have one rubber strapped watch. But I do wear it all the time. Because I tried it on and can't get it off. I had a go, but I could feel my wrist dislocating. I will have to leave it on and put my watch of choice on the other wrist, a bit like Mach.










Fortunately, and surprisingly, it is quite comfortable. Will it start to smell? I heard WR doesn't hold up in hot water, so I'll have to dangle my arm outwith the bath. I should have waited for my special NATO to arrive, but it's coming from China, and I got impatient!


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Nigelp said:


> fence jay, no wall?
> 
> 
> 
> elegant thuggary rob cant beat it.


 There again, I must admit, a good 50/50 serves one well.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Nigelp said:


> elegant﻿﻿ thuggary ro﻿b cant be﻿at it.﻿
> 
> ﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿


----------



## Nigel B (Mar 30, 2019)

Like a few of the others have said, depends on the watch & situation between the leather and the steel.


----------



## Eski (Feb 26, 2019)

With comfort only in mind (seems the OP is referring mainly to comfort)

If I had to choose one material for all seasons based upon my own experience I'd choose a NATO strap, and specifically a US military one (without the numerous metal bits and without the need to double back and tuck the strap end).

That said, I appreciate a metal braceletcsnd leather too. They all have their benefits and downsides, comfort-wise.

As said though, my various nylon NATO/US military straps work in all weathers, can be submerged, don't stretch or crack, and are super comfortable.

And last but not least, they're cheaper than any other type of strap.

That said, I have my first crocodile strap en route (Zlimsn brand) in order to compliment my first dress watch.

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 2, 2014)

I wear a mixture of bracelets and straps.

Leather obviously can break where you pull it through the buckle - and although I do use deployant claps on some - they can be fiddly to use and if its a single hinge you can get a large amount of metal against your wrist which itself is uncomfortable.

Obviously - metal bracelets are very much heavier - and can be a pain when you frequently have to travel through airports.

Ultimate though - I think its good to have a choice - so you can wear whatever takes your mood


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

KAS118 said:


> Leather obviously can break where you pull it through the buckle﻿﻿﻿


 I have been known to buy back-ups of leather straps I really like!

But I always buy the bracelet version and put the bracelet away!


----------



## Eski (Feb 26, 2019)

Jet Jetski said:


> I have been known to buy back-ups of leather straps I really like!
> But I always buy the bracelet version and put the bracelet away!


Haha. Glad I'm not the only bracelet border!

I bought my traser with the bracelet but it's never been used. The Raymond Weil I have incoming is on a bracelet (and a very nice one imho) but I plan to wear it on a black crocodile strap, so another bracelet set for the darkness 

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

If the bracelet fits comfortably and securely I'll leave it on. I had a Seiko arrive today on a bracelet with no micro adjustment, which I thought would be coming off, but it fits perfectly with a couple of links removed. The other two Seikos I have, a 5 and an SQ, are also still on their bracelets. Likewise the Steinhart.

I haven't liked either of the Casio bracelets I've had, or the Orients. I don't mind rubber/silicon if it fits and suits the watch, and I've now got a couple of straps from Watch Geko with are canvas backed by leather. Those look good, but they're very stiff.


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

Leather or steel,can't wear nylon tho .


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Only metal for me. I don't want bits of dead animal wrapped round my wrist, neither am I a sexual deviant who prefers nylon or rubber....


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

I prefer a bracelet, as there is nothing better than giving the bracelet a good wash, especially in hot weather. I do like leather aswell, but prefer a bracelet. :king:


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

gimli said:


> That Glycine is gorgeous. What model is it ?
> 
> Usually I prefer leather but I've come across various comfortable bracelets such as vintage Seiko bracelets.


 It's the Airman 9 chronograph. Great watch that I get out sometimes. I like it.

The other watches are good on bracelets IMO.


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 2, 2014)

Bonzodog said:


> Leather or steel,can't wear nylon tho .


 Have you tried an Erika's Original - they're made from elastic parachute webbing and hence are stretchy and very comfortable.

If you like the general look of a NATO but hate the turnover bit - these are ideal


----------



## Eski (Feb 26, 2019)

KAS118 said:


> Have you tried an Erika's Original - they're made from elastic parachute webbing and hence are stretchy and very comfortable.
> If you like the general look of a NATO but hate the turnover bit - these are ideal


Just checked out the Erika's Originals MN straps. Very nice. I can see myself trying one in future for sure.

Nice recommendation KAS .

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## animalone (Apr 11, 2017)

I usually go for a strap over a bracelet because I like change them to match the watch and there is so much choice.



















Yes I do appreciate the irony of the strap being worth much more than the watch that it is on.


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

KAS118 said:


> Have you tried an Erika's Original - they're made from elastic parachute webbing and hence are stretchy and very comfortable.
> 
> If you like the general look of a NATO but hate the turnover bit - these are ideal


 I haven't ,but will give them a look see thanks.


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

Like others have said, i like both and think it depends on the watch and the strap/bracelet to which I prefer with each watch. I prefer leather with my dress watches and bracelets look good with bigger case or diver style watches.

For me there are negatives for both though, as said before deployment buckles on leather straps can be uncomfortable depending on how it sits, and the holes are often in the wrong place so strap is either too tight or loose, but If it doesn't fit I usually get another strap that I can make my own holes in so to keep the original in tact (In-case I sell watch).

Same problem with Bracelets, especially those that don't have micro adjustments, they can be a real pest to get a good fit, and as pointed out earlier can be heavy.


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

Graham60 said:


> I prefer leather with my d﻿ress watches


 I am the same, although I have noticed now that nice bracelets do not seem to be frowned on, and my BIL, who is quite a watch fan (and very 'Cheshire' to boot), came down firmly in favour of a bracelet I was thinking of changing (I had the 22mm strap already hand-made lol) on my 'posh' watch, when we were discussing what to wear for an upcoming 'dress' occasion.

So I had to buy another watch to go with my strap too - oh, the tragedy!



Bonzodog said:


> Erika's Original - they're made from elastic parachute webbing


 @Nigelp I heard that cosmonauts used to use a length of elastic from the top of their underpants for strapping their watch on during EVA lol. This could be true - you may think that Velcro would be just as adjustable but the early pressure suits could expand in the vacuum, so a stretchy watch strap may have been a good idea. Leonev's suit expanded so much during his first spacewalk, that he could not get back in the airlock except with a struggle - it took him so long they missed their re-entry zone and overshot by a long long way, and I have heard they also had to use their revolvers to fend off wolves after they landed, whilst awaiting rescue (I would have just stayed in the capsule -, but maybe it was at a funny angle). Now I have also heard that Leonev's Strela watch did not survive immersion after the 'splash-down', but most Soviet landings as I understood were on to dry land, with retro rockets fired just prior to impact. My point only being that the stories may be just that. Funny to think about using knicker elastic to strap your watch on though. I may try it on my Strela on 'dress-down Friday' at work :biggrin:



animalone said:


>


 are these yours?


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

Jet Jetski said:


> I am the same, although I have noticed now that nice bracelets do not seem to be frowned on, and my BIL, who is quite a watch fan (and very 'Cheshire' to boot), came down firmly in favour of a bracelet I was thinking of changing (I had the 22mm strap already hand-made lol) on my 'posh' watch, when we were discussing what to wear for an upcoming 'dress' occasion.


 Yeah it's not always as simple a dress watch = leather strap, sometimes dress watches do look good with a bracelet (even better than with a strap), just as well as we are collecting watches we collect straps/bracelets also, so we can mix and match for how we feel.


----------



## sabailand (May 28, 2010)

animalone said:


>


 Oh the irony!


----------



## animalone (Apr 11, 2017)

Jet Jetski said:


> are these yours?


 Unfortunately they are not mine, I just had them to give the movements a once over and find some straps.

I've been looking for one for about 8 years now, and have only seen two come to market (one went for over my budget and the other was sold before I saw the listing)

I think that they are technically and historically very interesting, but they are not widely known, David Boettcher has done some excellent research on them http://www.vintagewatchstraps.com/blogsubmarine.php


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

animalone said:


> David﻿ Boettch﻿e﻿r


 That's why I was asking - I am familiar with David's site, and had several leather RAF NATO straps off him, including the one on my Strela re-issue, photo above (it was on my original Strela for a while) I was surprised to see two Submarine watches together!


----------



## animalone (Apr 11, 2017)

Jet Jetski said:


> I was surprised to see two Submarine watches together!


 So was I when they arrived, they are certainly rare. I tried to buy one of them but he wasn't for selling.

I do have WTBs up on a couple of sites, so maybe one day I'll find my own one.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

I prefer bracelet but also have leather more for dress watch not keen on nato me.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

ive just put my 7t32 back on its bracelet.

it looks better.

.....i think it looks better because a lot of the rough ones end up on leather. Whereas this is lovely so deserves to be a full set and original. Which means i now need a rough one to put the leather on.
















Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

bowie said:


> not keen on﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿ nato﻿﻿ ﻿me


 I loved them straight away because of the added security, like this:










But in leather I don't like the added thickness under the watch, so I wear an RAF style without the loop, but I still like the buckle in the side:


----------



## Eski (Feb 26, 2019)

US Military straps (NATOs without the extra metal ) are my favourite strap style overall.

They (like NATOs) are much more secure than any two piece assembly, can be bought in a vast array of colours and different materials, and even the higher end ones aren't expensive, comparatively speaking of course.

I find them more comfortable than my leather or metal.

Here's my Seiko with a black US Mil. Neat, tidy and understated imho























Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------

